# GEOsystem natural gravel...



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I just added a bag of extra fine brown river gravel to my sanchezi tank. It looks really natural, almost as small as sand. Its from the GEOsystem line of gravel produced by Hagen. The bag has a warning that since it is natural gravel, certain minerals may buffer the ph. I just wanna know if anyone has used this gravel and what effects it had on their water. Thanks guys.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I just added a bag of extra fine brown river gravel to my sanchezi tank. It looks really natural, almost as small as sand. Its from the GEOsystem line of gravel produced by Hagen. The bag has a warning that since it is natural gravel, certain minerals may buffer the ph. I just wanna know if anyone has used this gravel and what effects it had on their water. Thanks guys.
> [snapback]1030325[/snapback]​


Hi there, 
I am using a similar product by Aqua Design Amano from Japan. It's natural gravel and should be used with fish either from acidic waters (It's called Amazonia) or fish from alkaline waters (Africana). The directions from ADA is that you shouldn't wash the gravel as it's supposed to be free of toxic agents but full of natural PH changing ingredients and the BEST possible substrate to grow aquatic plants. Tell me how things are getting along and I will do the same. My tank is cycling now and I am getting a Ph reading of 6.3 as a result of the ADA gravel. I will test again tomorrow and see how it's going.

Jay


----------

